# Spoolsv error on Windows 2003 SBS



## timecents (May 2, 2004)

Regularly receiving the following error on my server:

An unhandled win32 exception occurred in spoolsv.exe [1260]. Just-in-time debugging this exception failed with the following error: No installed debugger has just-in-time debugging enabled. In Visual Studio just-in-time debugging can be enabled from tools/options/debugging/just-in-time. 
Check the document index for 'just-in-time debugging, errors' for more information.

How do I get rid of this error?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Stop the spool service and purge any print jobs stored in c:\windows\system32\spool\printers

If that doesn't fix it the problem is likely a corrupt print driver. If you can track it down remove it and reinstall it.


----------



## timecents (May 2, 2004)

There was nothing in the printer folder, so nothing to delete. However, in looking at the list of printers, I seemed to have one printer listed twice. I deleted one of them and so far haven't seen the error again. 
Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

